# Advice needed urgently, please



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi.. hope someone can help 

My 3 wk old son has suffered with trapped wind and constipation from the word go. We've been using Infacol and also changed his formula to Apatmil Comfort. Everything seemed to be easing for him, but then he became frustrated with his bottles.. it was as though he was struggling to get any milk out of the teats properly [he's a big baby and eats very often, anywhere between 2oz to 6oz in any one feed]

We changed the teats to number 2s and he was getting on ok with them.......... now suddenly he's gagging and choking when he feeds [often pushing the bottle away/turning his head away] whether it's a number 2 teat or a number 1. We're really scared that he won't be able to feed at all soon, what with everything going wrong like this - and that would be a nightmare for all of us because he screams as soon as he wakes for food. If he isn't fed right away [he guzzles every bottle in such a hurry] he screams so hard he gets himself in such a state and won't stop until a bottle is in his mouth.

Any idea what is causing the gagging? Is there anything else we can try? 

ANY advice appreciated.. thanks Xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

I am not a nurse but I do have a baby who is on the comfort milk
I found that the as the comfort milk seems to be a different consistency that the number 2 tears (avent make ) wouldn't let the milk flow out correctly and W wasn't getting any . As soon as I changed to the number 3 teats he stopped thrashing around when bottle was given as he was getting some milk.

Your problem is the your little one might be too little for the number 3 teat still. With the number 2 teat inhad to quite literally stop and shake bottle every 10 secs so W was actually getting some milk

I would speak to your hv or gp so they can advise you what is best to do

x


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with above but it may be that u need to go back to a less thick milk for a while. gagging can sometimes mean the flow is too fast. the main thing is, is he putting on weight? if he is relax a little. when he crys for his feed he will pick up on ur anxiety if u are desperatly rushing around. 
trhe other thing it might be from a medical point of view is reflux as they sometimes behave like that, tho generally people report more issues post feed.
it is all v difficult at first but just try and remember he wont starve and u are a good mummy!
have a chat with your hv. if it persists be persistant with health professionals but it is v early days


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies   

We have the added problem of severe constipation now, too    We have to use suppositories for him to be able to have a bowel movement. It's so hard watching him scream in pain. We're doing everything we can, but nothing eases it. So hard to havw to watch. It hasn't affected his appetite though so that's something to be grateful for.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

the comfort milk can cause constipation.


----------

